# Any information on this piece (Silver)



## Shark (Feb 26, 2021)

I picked this up with some silver and curious if anyone knows any history about it. Maybe collector values. It is seldom I keep anything other than to refine, but this seems unusual and is in decent condition. It weighs just over 6 ozt. In the first picture it measures 8 inch's at the widest and is 5 inch's deep.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 27, 2021)

I have seen many of them in my years, even a few karat gold ones, most end up as scrap which is a shame as they are usually well made but like much silver tableware has little to no place in modern life, you could try listing on eBay or offer to swap for scrap if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shark (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks Nick, I will hold on to it a few days and see if there is any interest.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 27, 2021)

I've had a couple of them, but they've always been damaged. Mine have just been feedstock for the silver cell.

Dave


----------

